# Dalmation X Poodle?



## StaffieEllie (Mar 4, 2009)

My friend has just bought a Dalmation x Poodle, has anyone see one of these as a full size dog? Its a very cute pup and doesnt look anything like either breeds. Any info on this cross breed? Pic below


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Another intrestng mix, can't say i know too much about either breeds although I have worked with dalmatians and know they can be a bit more dog aggressive than most breeds so early and heavy socialization would help. I have to sya would love to see photos :lol:


----------



## gungirl (Aug 30, 2009)

They're both quiet hard breeds  The Dalmatian and poodle both are highly intelligent, They both need a job to do . . . otherwise u end up with mass destruction over bordem . . not pretty  Also they are both a "what's in it for me" breed, you cannot just expect them to do everything you train them to do all the time . . . you have to make it worth their while otherwise they'll wonder off bored 

What would you call this cross?? A poomatian? Or a PooDal? 

Anyway they're going to have fun with this pup


----------



## StaffieEllie (Mar 4, 2009)

Piccy above ^ lol
Well they have been socialising him well with other dogs. Hes nipping quite a bit and keeps going for my face tho but i guess thats just a puppy thing. Apart from that a lovely little dog lol Is it true a adult dog wont fight or go for a pup? Its just i have a staffy (possibly cross :S) and shes really good with other dogs but my mums worried about archie being around her incase she 'bullys' him. Shes seen him once in our house and she like stomps on him trying to play lol any advice?


----------



## gungirl (Aug 30, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Another intrestng mix, can't say i know too much about either breeds although I have worked with dalmatians and know they can be a bit more dog aggressive than most breeds so early and heavy socialization would help. I have to sya would love to see photos :lol:


Any dog can become dog aggressive without proper socialisation . . I know more dog friendly Dal's than I do Dog aggressive ones. . . 

Dal's are more prone to be wary of strangers of the human variety, they're very loyal but only have that "circle" as their family . . they're not a dog that would wonder off quiet happily with a stranger.

They're both a working breed so getting this pup into classes obedience/agility/HTM/Freestyle etc etc would be the best way forward


----------



## gungirl (Aug 30, 2009)

Any introductions to other dogs should be carried out on neutral ground


----------



## StaffieEllie (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah he definatley likes to be kept occupied lol hes already trying to chew everything in sight. Thanks for every1s advice, my friend will really appreciate it  As they dont know much about either breeds.


----------



## gungirl (Aug 30, 2009)

If you wanna know more about the Dal aspect of things then don't hesitate to ask away 

When he's old enough she may want to get hold of a bike and the relevent doggy attachments  Dal's endurance is second to none . . and a good run beside a bike does more for them than a walk.

Also it would be a good idea to start clicker training ASAP, it will keep the pup mentally stimulated while it is restricted excersise wise (5 minute rule = 5 mins for every month / 4 months = 20 min walk)

If you google clicker training there are tonnes and tonnes of articals . . and there are loads of vids on youtube too


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

gungirl said:


> Any dog can become dog aggressive without proper socialisation . . I know more dog friendly Dal's than I do Dog aggressive ones. . .
> 
> Dal's are more prone to be wary of strangers of the human variety, they're very loyal but only have that "circle" as their family . . they're not a dog that would wonder off quiet happily with a stranger.
> 
> They're both a working breed so getting this pup into classes obedience/agility/HTM/Freestyle etc etc would be the best way forward


I was quite young when I was into dals so I didn't study them too well but everyone i've met has generally not always been so great with other dogs, well except like you say their pack. I have to say working wwith two deaf dalis in dog training was a highlight of my life. 

I was defiantly one of those kids who wanted a dalmatian room, dalmatian toys heck dalmatian everything but somehow I slowley grew out of that and got into my husky obession although i had always loved huskies. I still have lots of dalmatian toys where I tried to collect everything :lol:

Yes, I have heard they are cautious of strangers and met a few people who have been attacked by dalis  all the ones i've met have been people friendly just not so dog friendly.


----------



## StaffieEllie (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for all your posts, i hope he does like dogs as i want him to go out for walks with my ellie lol His mum was a dalmation and hes dad was a standard poodle so should grow up to be a fair size? Ive always thought poodles could be a bit snappy, am i wrong to think that?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

StaffieEllie said:


> Thanks for all your posts, i hope he does like dogs as i want him to go out for walks with my ellie lol His mum was a dalmation and hes dad was a standard poodle so should grow up to be a fair size? Ive always thought poodles could be a bit snappy, am i wrong to think that?


Being that he's a puppy i'm sure he'll be fine, just like most dogs just needs good socialization 

I heard poodles can be snappy but i've not met a snappy one yet so I can't saty if that statement is true, I had a toy poodle he was wonderful


----------



## gungirl (Aug 30, 2009)

As I said they're both quiet difficult breeds to own, but with proper socialisation and training he should grow up a well balanced woofa 

And he's going to be a good size too  I wonder what his fur will be like . . Poodles are reletavly non moulting yet Dally's moult constantly . . . seriously their fur gets everywhere!! . . will be intrested to know which way he goes


----------



## StaffieEllie (Mar 4, 2009)

Hes fur at the mo is pretty straight and quite wirey, so god knows which way it will go lol As youve all said with the right training im sure he'll turn into a lovely dog.


----------



## gungirl (Aug 30, 2009)

StaffieEllie said:


> Hes fur at the mo is pretty straight and quite wirey, so god knows which way it will go lol As youve all said with the right training im sure he'll turn into a lovely dog.


Awwww doesn't sound like she'll have the Dal fur problem then as dal puppies have fur like silk . . . hence crella's obsession LOL


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Were all the pups black with white chests?


----------



## StaffieEllie (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah i think they said they were practically identical to archie, apart from some had a bit more white on their faces.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

StaffieEllie said:


> Yeah i think they said they were practically identical to archie, apart from some had a bit more white on their faces.


Just shows you never know what you will get!!! Bet there was some hopeful faces during the birth for some spotted, non moulting pups


----------



## gungirl (Aug 30, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Just shows you never know what you will get!!! Bet there was some hopeful faces during the birth for some spotted, non moulting pups


Hahahaha that would've been nothing less than a miricle!!! 
It depends really on how spotty mum was . . and the amount of black in dad's genetics . . If he'd been apricot say with apricot brothers, sisters, mum dad and grandparents . . . the chances for spotty pups would've been high, but if dad was a black standard poodle then chances are very low on that occuring


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

gungirl said:


> Hahahaha that would've been nothing less than a miricle!!!
> It depends really on how spotty mum was . . and the amount of black in dad's genetics . . If he'd been apricot say with apricot brothers, sisters, mum dad and grandparents . . . the chances for spotty pups would've been high, but if dad was a black standard poodle then chances are very low on that occuring


Exactly..I wonder if that was taken into consideration when the mating was done and health tests.......

Or wow spotty, non moulting, curly dallies


----------



## StaffieEllie (Mar 4, 2009)

He has got a few spots on hes tummy and apparently theyve just started coming out, so not sure how many he'll get. But by looking at him i would never had guessed he had dalmation or poodle in him lol I read somewhere last night that poodles do shed fur and its just a myth when people say they dont


----------



## tia-the-dalipoo (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi everyone, would love to see pictures of your poodle-dalmations crosses (we callours a dalipoo!)

Lots of people have said that both breeds can be quite highly strung but I have to saythat Tia is the most gentle, laid back dog i've ever met! she is quite happy for you to lay on her, she'll play for hours, loves to sleep on the sofa and loves long walks!! 

when we got her as a puppy she had quite short smooth hair, as she's got older (she's 2 now) its got longer, the hair on her legs is really curly, especially onher ears and she has a really lopng beard! he dad was a chocolate poodle and mum was the dalmation, she's chocolate with a white spotty patchonher belly!!


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

How cool would it be if he was a spotty poodle :lol: dalpoodle


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Your 'dalipoo' is lovely - I wouldn't of guessed those 2 breeds though.
It's amazing how mixes turn out sometimes.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

tia-the-dalipoo said:


> Hi everyone, would love to see pictures of your poodle-dalmations crosses (we callours a dalipoo!)
> 
> Lots of people have said that both breeds can be quite highly strung but I have to saythat Tia is the most gentle, laid back dog i've ever met! she is quite happy for you to lay on her, she'll play for hours, loves to sleep on the sofa and loves long walks!!
> 
> when we got her as a puppy she had quite short smooth hair, as she's got older (she's 2 now) its got longer, the hair on her legs is really curly, especially onher ears and she has a really lopng beard! he dad was a chocolate poodle and mum was the dalmation, she's chocolate with a white spotty patchonher belly!!


Oh wow really looks like a dalmtian but poodle coat and colour, that's awesome


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

He's lovely. Cant imagine a poodle coat with spots - would be awesome but only time will tell. Thats the joy of cross breeds - you watch it evolve but have no idea where it's going 
I think they should be called dalmatoodles


----------



## Emmakay391 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi, I too have been trying to find any other poodle cross dally owners.

My Duke is 1 year old now and he is a miniature poodle cross dal.

We didnt get him till he was 16 week old and the woman had many litters on the go (didnt realise at the time) We socialised him loads and because of this he LOVES other dogs. He doesnt however like strangers he is so timid and frightened around them although he didnt show this as a pup.

Duke was a really wild pup...into everything and always jumping up on counters and biting when he was told off. He also is food mad very greedy.
Through training and patience we have finally got a great dog.

I think your friend will find her new pup hard work but also very intelligent and a great companion. Once Duke has had his walks he will cuddle up to me and sleep.

I think the key is to exercise them as much as you can because they have so much energy and easily bore so that is when i find Duke becomes a pain lol.

Here are some pics of Duke, i would love to see how your friends pup develops too!

As a pup

















All grown up


















Emma x


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He's gorgeous.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

gungirl said:


> As I said they're both quiet difficult breeds to own, but with proper socialisation and training he should grow up a well balanced woofa
> 
> And he's going to be a good size too  I wonder what his fur will be like . . Poodles are reletavly non moulting yet Dally's moult constantly . . . seriously their fur gets everywhere!! . . will be intrested to know which way he goes


Oh come on now they only moult twice a year - for 6 months in the spring & 6 months in the winter :lol:

Lovely cute pup, I think he may end up being dally size looking at his paws


----------



## stephieadam (Dec 18, 2010)

i also have a dallypoo. didn't know that was the name though.
i just met Emma a few days ago on another site, turns out our dogs are related!!!!!! 
small world eh??
right anyway Daisy looks exactly like Duke, shorter fur and darker brown eyes.
she's got dally silky soft coat but a poodle wirey beard poor baby!!
as Emma stated, not from the best breeder....but she's got the best tempermant. my sister pushes her, shoves her, teases her, and Daisy still likes her (no idea why!!) she never really chewed through anything or was destructive...we try walk her and Holly (pomeranian) 4 times a day for 20mins, then an hour at the park everyday to really knacker them out!!
there's nothing better than getting home from an hour walk and cuddling them as they sleep for an hour lol
i digress, the point being my dallypoo, dalmadoodle, dadoodle, whatever you wanna call her, is AMAZING!!! she has those moments where she decides she's not getting in the car because you say so...she will go when SHE wants to...madam!! not sure if that's dally or poodle!!
essentially i would reccommend to anyone and everyone that theyre a great hybrid, hypoallergenic, mongrel to have in your life  x


----------



## welshdoglover (Aug 31, 2009)

stephieadam said:


> my sister pushes her, shoves her, teases her,


FFS, a dog is a sentient being 

Anyone who pushes, shoves or teases my dog would be feeling my feet up their backside as I shove 'em out my front door


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

stephieadam said:


> i essentially i would reccommend to anyone and everyone that theyre a great hybrid, *hypoallergenic*, mongrel to have in your life  x


there is no such thing i was told?????????????

***

they remind me of staff x lab!!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

stephieadam said:


> * my sister pushes her, shoves her, teases her*


and you don't prevent her from doing this:confused1:
she's a dog not a toy


stephieadam said:


> essentially i would reccommend to anyone and everyone that theyre a great hybrid, *hypoallergenic*, mongrel to have in your life  x


I'll get my popcorn ready for the ensuing debate...................


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> there is no such thing i was told?????????????
> 
> ***
> 
> they remind me of staff x lab!!


Nope no such thing. Just random luck.

I always thought a dalxpoodle would have some spots. I know some will but thought it might be the norm ot have spots.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

CheekoAndCo said:


> Nope no such thing. Just random luck.
> 
> I always thought a dalxpoodle would have some spots. I know some will but thought it might be the norm ot have spots.


ahhh i thought so, as i was doing some reading after meeting a 'labradoodle' the owner couldnt train it and it was mental, she was thinking of giving it away  so thought it look them up, after reading it said that a lab x poodle wouldnt be any good for allergies so you need to cross it back to a poodle...so thats 3/4 poodle and 1/4lab....in my mind...just buy a poodle?? i really want a poodle a cream or apricot one standard size, when i see them not cut i really love them, the partner says no but ill talk him round in the future! 

someone currently selling some labradoodles for £900 as hypoallergenic :confused1:

have seen some crazy poodle crosses husky! staff! russian black terrier!!

then ones what make no sence like bichon??


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> ahhh i thought so, as i was doing some reading after meeting a 'labradoodle' the owner couldnt train it and it was mental, she was thinking of giving it away  so thought it look them up, after reading it said that a lab x poodle wouldnt be any good for allergies so you need to cross it back to a poodle...so thats 3/4 poodle and 1/4lab....in my mind...just buy a poodle?? i really want a poodle a cream or apricot one standard size, when i see them not cut i really love them, the partner says no but ill talk him round in the future!
> 
> someone currently selling some labradoodles for £900 as hypoallergenic :confused1:
> 
> ...


Ok, poodle mixes CAN be hypo, it's a 50/50 chance.

Also Russia black terriers are a breed of dog not a mix 

Russian Black Terrier RBT Club


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Ok, poodle mixes CAN be hypo, it's a 50/50 chance.
> 
> Also Russia black terriers are a breed of dog not a mix
> 
> Russian Black Terrier RBT Club


I'm sure she means a poodle crossed to these breeds.

Can never tell the difference between them and giant schnauzers. Or German schnauzer as mum calls them :lol:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

CheekoAndCo said:


> I'm sure she means a poodle crossed to these breeds.
> 
> Can never tell the difference between them and giant schnauzers. Or German schnauzer as mum calls them :lol:


:lol: i've not slept right for a few days so that's probably right.

I've never met one so I can say I'd not be able to tell the difference


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Ok, poodle mixes CAN be hypo, it's a 50/50 chance.
> 
> Also Russia black terriers are a breed of dog not a mix
> 
> [/url]


YES I KNOW they are my freind owns one stunning dogs  :thumbup:

i said 'ive seen some werid poodle crosses staff/husky/BRT  

so dont roll your eyes at me women!!! :eek6:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

CheekoAndCo said:


> I'm sure she means a poodle crossed to these breeds.
> 
> Can never tell the difference between them and giant schnauzers. Or German schnauzer as mum calls them :lol:


i did!  .......... lol!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> YES I KNOW they are my freind owns one stunning dogs  :thumbup:
> 
> i said 'ive seen some werid poodle crosses staff/husky/BRT
> 
> so dont roll your eyes at me women!!! :eek6:


Many people don't know they exist  so can never be to sure

BRT's are fairly rare so seems amazing that there's crosses of them already :scared:

Saying that there's a few klee kai x's in USA.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Many people don't know they exist  so can never be to sure
> 
> BRT's are fairly rare so seems amazing that there's crosses of them already :scared:
> 
> Saying that there's a few klee kai x's in USA.


someone near me, the one i meet is stunning, oh my god i literally want one that this dog is soo amazing!! his a postman, he was walking along posting (As they do!) and he walked past the dog & owner and said 'gorgeous dog' the oerson said 'do you want it'........he said yes!! i was like 'are you serious!!' he said 'yes'! his was his 4th owner i think he said! but my god it was a beautiful dog.

yes ther is a breeder in my town & the crosses were int he town over for £500 each, all black doggies, didnt really look like mum or dad to be honest, id love a BRT in the future find them incrediable !: D


----------



## stephieadam (Dec 18, 2010)

oops sorry i didn't make that clear. my little sister isn't some kind of dog bully....erm she just plays a little rough. i think it has helped in terms of temperment....
i mean if daisy plays with kids who pull her ears shes not going to bite them.
we try to have a little play fight as i think it disciplines them. 
trust me if any body came near my dogs in a violent manner, well they wouldn't be leaving in one piece.xx


----------



## stephieadam (Dec 18, 2010)

oh ok, seems i missed a lot....first i have no idea whether hypoallergenic is real or not. all i know is my aunt's springer spaniel- mum cant be in the room cos her eyes swell up etc, but with Daisy she's fine. think its more to do with the poodle non shedding fur than anything else.....
i do NOT let my sister bully my dog...
its a bizzare mix no doubt, but im not an expert, she's my first dog and everything ive done has worked so far....so make ur own judgements but i got a happy healthy 7month old mongrel who i love more than anything else in the world....


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

stephieadam said:


> oh ok, seems i missed a lot....first i have no idea whether hypoallergenic is real or not. all i know is my aunt's springer spaniel- mum cant be in the room cos her eyes swell up etc, but with Daisy she's fine. think its more to do with the poodle non shedding fur than anything else.....
> i do NOT let my sister bully my dog...
> its a bizzare mix no doubt, but im not an expert, she's my first dog and everything ive done has worked so far....so make ur own judgements but i got a happy healthy 7month old mongrel who i love more than anything else in the world....


Will probaly just be a case of she is allergic to one breed of dog. You can be allergic to poodles too. I can't be around a breed of dog (don't know the name but it's medium sized with lots of white fluffy coat) but I'm fine around all others. Just like I can't be around most cats without getting itchy but I'm fine with my friends British short hairs.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

CheekoAndCo said:


> Will probaly just be a case of she is allergic to one breed of dog. You can be allergic to poodles too. I can't be around a breed of dog (don't know the name but it's medium sized with lots of white fluffy coat) but I'm fine around all others. Just like I can't be around most cats without getting itchy but I'm fine with my friends British short hairs.


This is quite true, this includes a type of fur.

Very thin fur like staffie, dalmatian and boxer often brings my skin on red and itchy. I can't touch them for very long, I have to brush the fur off my hands. Poodle hair can sometimes affect me but it's very rare and only when washing poodles, so my fingers are digging into the coat (I wear gloves when bathing dogs now except double coated breeds like Maya where I have no reaction what so ever)

I'm awful though, I've got a soft spot for staffies and dalmatians  I try to tell myself not to touch them but I can't help it :lol:


----------



## stephieadam (Dec 18, 2010)

it's the damnedest thing though, the majority of our family and friends have dogs, mums allergic to them all!!!
big ones little ones medium ones... so strange!! 
so then when i read poodle crosses were great for people with allergies, i convinced her it was the way to go...then we got Daisy and then holly who is a pomeranian, not allergic to her either....like i said- the damnedest thing loool :confused1: got no idea how it works or why but it does in our house....
with three cats as well i may add x


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

stephieadam said:


> it's the damnedest thing though, the majority of our family and friends have dogs, mums allergic to them all!!!
> big ones little ones medium ones... so strange!!
> so then when i read poodle crosses were great for people with allergies, i convinced her it was the way to go...then we got Daisy and then holly who is a pomeranian, not allergic to her either....like i said- the damnedest thing loool :confused1: got no idea how it works or why but it does in our house....
> with three cats as well i may add x


It may be the shorter fur, I have issues with semi short hair sometimes like springers epically when the fur is wet on my skin, BUT when dealing with double coats like my Malamutes I have no issues at all.

Allergies are a very weird thing


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

i thought it was the actual skin and dander produced?


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Can someone tell me if it's true that dalmatians are the only bteed the KC don't recommend as a pet?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> i thought it was the actual skin and dander produced?


I thought this too, as well as saliva & other mucousal (sp?) fluids


----------



## stephieadam (Dec 18, 2010)

i have got NOOOO idea how it works....but thank god mum's not allergic to them. couldn't survive without them!!
although can i just add all the dog owners ive met have been really friendly, but....on these forums some of em aint half a bit touchy!x


----------



## stephieadam (Dec 18, 2010)

cinammontoast said:


> Can someone tell me if it's true that dalmatians are the only bteed the KC don't recommend as a pet?


ive never heard this?? o dear why not??x


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> i thought it was the actual skin and dander produced?





simplysardonic said:


> I thought this too, as well as saliva & other mucousal (sp?) fluids


There's different types of allergies.

I'm allergic to dog hair rather than dander or salvia.

You can get people that are allergic to dander which is where poodles come in, but some people are completely allergic to dogs where even poodles are bad. I knew of someone who had to leave my class because of the dog hair I had on my clothes that would get left on seats and such. It would send him into a almost asthmatic kind of attack, I felt awful as I always used a lint roller to get the hairs off but it was not enough.


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

cinammontoast said:


> Can someone tell me if it's true that dalmatians are the only bteed the KC don't recommend as a pet?


   No!!!!!! They make the absolute best pets!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> There's different types of allergies.
> 
> I'm allergic to dog hair rather than dander or salvia.
> 
> You can get people that are allergic to dander which is where poodles come in, but some people are completely allergic to dogs where even poodles are bad. I knew of someone who had to leave my class because of the dog hair I had on my clothes that would get left on seats and such. It would send him into a almost asthmatic kind of attack, I felt awful as I always used a lint roller to get the hairs off but it was not enough.


crikey, poor bloke
mind you we had some little lad who used to be in my son's class & he was seriously allergic to horses, in that even touching a doorknob touched by someone who been around horses could set him off


----------



## dallysrule01 (Mar 15, 2012)

Tia and Duke are gorgeous and Daisy sounds like she is too  I have a female dalmatian and am wondering whether to breed her with a poodle or another dalmatian  Both are sooo cute :thumbup:


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

Allergies are very specific to the individual person. The allergy is just a dodgy reaction to a protein. People may be allergic to any type of fur/hair/wool; to any skin/dander/;to saliva or any other secretion.

Getting a dog for a person with dog related allergies is a work of art. it's necessary to identify the allergen and then check the individual dog for that specific allergen.

It's quite possible to react to one dog in a litter or all BUT one dog in a litter, never mind breeds/types.

In general people seem to react less to woolly dogs. However "in general" is not relevant to an individual with an allergy.


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

dallysrule01 said:


> Tia and Duke are gorgeous and Daisy sounds like she is too  I have a female dalmatian and am wondering whether to breed her with a poodle or another dalmatian  Both are sooo cute :thumbup:


There are sooo many Dalmatians being bred and lots in rescue, why do you want to add to it?


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

gungirl said:


> As I said they're both quiet difficult breeds to own, but with proper socialisation and training he should grow up a well balanced woofa
> 
> And he's going to be a good size too  I wonder what his fur will be like . . Poodles are reletavly non moulting yet Dally's moult constantly . . . seriously their fur gets everywhere!! . . will be intrested to know which way he goes


A dalmatian that does not moult.... BLISS


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Ozrex has explained the allergy thing perfectly.

The whole point of an allergy is that the individual throws up an immune response to an otherwise benign stimulus; a protein. 

You can be allergic to virtually anything, as Ozrex said its down to the individual; although some proteins are more common allergens than others.

For example, in dog breeds the wooly non-shedding* breeds like poodles and bichons seem to cause far fewer allergies than "normal" coated dogs. However, you could be allergic to poodles but fine with most other breeds. I know one guy who reacts to virtually all dogs and cats but is fine with huskies!

It varies between species too - allergies to cats, horses, rats and rabbits are very common; but allergies to ferrets and gerbils are relatively rare.

It is also down to the individual which proteins from the animal they are allergic to. Dander is a common culprit, but also the hair itself, saliva, and even urine. (I met one guy who had worked in a lab for years, then one day a mouse peed on his hand and he went into anaphylactic shock!)

Two terms that get bandied about a lot:

1) Hypoallergenic

As described above - technically there is no such thing (unless you know of a dog with no hair, no skin cells, no saliva and no pee!). Some breeds are less likely to cause an allergic reaction (like poodles) but it is still a possibility.

With crossbreeds the claim is nothing more than a marketing scam as there is no way of telling how the coat will turn out. You may get the "less likely to be allergenic" poodle coat, the other breed coat, or something in between or totally different.

2) Non-moulting

Again, on a technicality it is not entirely true, although it is fairly accurate. Most normal coated dogs moult plenty - either all year round or once or twice a year when they "blow coat".

Poodles and bichons do not leave hair on your clothes, furniture, carpets etc in the way that "shedding" breeds do. It would be easy for most owners of such breeds to pretend not to own a dog because the evidence is so limited! But the hair does come out when you brush them, and you do get the ocacassional loose hair - but we are talking one or two rather than a couple of hundred!

And again, with crossbreeds you don't know until the adult coat comes in if the dog will moult or not so any claim that pups will be non-moulting is potentially false.

Hope that explains the allergy thing a bit  

(Just want to clarify I have nothing against the crosses, but as with all dogs don't want people to assume that they can't cause allergies because they can!)


----------



## Emmakay391 (Feb 26, 2010)

Let me just say Duke DOES moult! Its not as bad as a dalmatian would moult but its still a fair amount although its not really something i was concerned about as ive never had allergies.

I must say Duke is a great dog and we enjoy his funny crazy side as well as his loving gentle giant side. Hes a pig and will steal food whenever he can and he needs 2 good walks a day otherwise if he gets bored you will know about it!

I dont know how he compares to a dalmatian but we think he has alot of the same traits and it has definatley made my mind up that a future dog will be a dally for us 

Emma x


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Emmakay391 said:


> Let me just say Duke DOES moult! Its not as bad as a dalmatian would moult but its still a fair amount although its not really something i was concerned about as ive never had allergies.
> 
> I must say Duke is a great dog and we enjoy his funny crazy side as well as his loving gentle giant side. Hes a pig and will steal food whenever he can and he needs 2 good walks a day otherwise if he gets bored you will know about it!
> 
> ...


Funny and crazy - tick.
Loving and gentle - tick.
Food stealing piggie - big tick.
Good walks or bored and you know about it - huge tick.

All sounds very familiar


----------



## Emmakay391 (Feb 26, 2010)

haha but these are the reasons why we love him! 

He has some funny habits like when we are coming home from a walk he will suddenly throw himself down on the field even if we are running and start trying to crawl along upside down on his back being daft. He wont get up and people stand and laugh while im trying to pull him along or get him to stand up!

He also gives you a look when you tell him not to do something and you can see him thinking whether he should be naughty or not lol

I could talk all day about his funny ways 

I was looking at all the dallys at crufts again this year and had a talk to a breeder in the discover dogs bit. I know its probably not the right time yet for a 2nd dog but i cant wait till the day we get a dal pup.


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Emmakay391 said:


> haha but these are the reasons why we love him!
> 
> He has some funny habits like when we are coming home from a walk he will suddenly throw himself down on the field even if we are running and start trying to crawl along upside down on his back being daft. He wont get up and people stand and laugh while im trying to pull him along or get him to stand up!
> 
> ...


What day did you speak to the Dally breeder at Discover Dogs? If it was Thursday or Friday and he had Lola or Rupert with him, they're Alfie's breeders  Lovely, lovely people... you won't find better Dally breeders than them imo


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

If we ever get another puppy would definatly look at haveing an LUA Dalmation pup :thumbup: but will probably end up with another rescue seem to be far to many at the mo :frown:


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

My two favourite breeds <3. Noticed earlier on dog aggression was mentioned with dallys, I have a dally and know a fair few dalmatian owners now and so far we haven't met any with dog aggression


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Petitepuppet said:


> My two favourite breeds <3. Noticed earlier on dog aggression was mentioned with dallys, I have a dally and know a fair few dalmatian owners now and so far we haven't met any with dog aggression


Holly & Summer, her great neice, over a dead fish once  £65 vet bill :mad2:


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> Holly & Summer, her great neice, over a dead fish once  £65 vet bill :mad2:


Oh no sorry to hear that, lol couldn't help laugh at the dead fish part though...


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Petitepuppet said:


> Oh no sorry to hear that, lol couldn't help laugh at the dead fish part though...


Its ok it was Summer who needed the vet Singing: & we went halfers on the bill


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Not sure it would be the cross of my choice. The pup in the photo looks more like a lab cross collie or similar though. 
I have never thought of dalmatians as being aggressive with dogs or anything but hard to train, loveable idiots that were bred for a job of work and rarely get the chance to do it.
Standard poodles are lovely dogs, not got an ounce of malice in them and are easy to train. Again they were bred to work and seldom get the chance. They make fantastic family dogs though.
They are NOT snappy and they do not moult so are ideal for people that are allergic to dog hair, rather than saliva. It is wonderful having no hair to hoover up in the house and no hair on your clothes or furniture.


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> If we ever get another puppy would definatly look at haveing an LUA Dalmation pup :thumbup: but will probably end up with another rescue seem to be far to many at the mo :frown:


Me to, if I buy a pup from a breeder it will be an LUA for me, but will probably end up with another rescue (a little girly one)


----------



## Emmakay391 (Feb 26, 2010)

Yes we went on Thursday and they had Lola..He did say Rupert would be in on the friday. He was a lovely man and he was also saying they are planning a litter for April sometime....soooo tempting lol
Are the stones more common in males?

Also yes all the poodlexdallys ive seen including my own have the same black or brown colour with a white spotty bib. If you look up lab cross dallys they also look very much the same.


----------



## dallysrule01 (Mar 15, 2012)

Wyrd said:


> There are sooo many Dalmatians being bred and lots in rescue, why do you want to add to it?


Umm, I'm from Australia where there are no dals in shelters or pounds. I came on this site to see if I should bred my beautiful girl with a poodle or a dally, but have decided that she means to much to me to risk her. So no pups anyway


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

dallysrule01 said:


> Umm, I'm from Australia where there are no dals in shelters or pounds. I came on this site to see if I should bred my beautiful girl with a poodle or a dally, but have decided that she means to much to me to risk her. So no pups anyway


I'm glad you decided not to breed her  but I can bet on the fact that there WILL be dals needing homes in Australia, you just have to look in the right places.


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

There's one adult in NSW and another in Canberra also an adult but that's all I can find. Google Dalmation rescue and they'll pop up. No dallies that I can find in Victoria, SA, WA, Queensland, NT, Tassie or WA.

If OP is not in NSW or ACT it'd be a decent flight to see the two that I found. I don't know about the rest of Oz but they're not common in Victoria. I do see a few at Dog Obedience but only three or four.

Good luck getting one, they're GREAT dogs. I've never owned one but people used to joke that I should when I had appaloosa horses! Had a big mongrel instead.


----------



## comfortcreature (Oct 11, 2008)

StaffieEllie said:


> My friend has just bought a Dalmation x Poodle, has anyone see one of these as a full size dog? Its a very cute pup and doesnt look anything like either breeds. Any info on this cross breed? Pic below


Just wanted to mention that coloring is such an identifier that often we don't look past that when figuring out what is in the mix for pups from mixed parents.

This pups solid black coloring with a white chest, and possibly slight blaze and socks, would be the most common color produced from a Dalmation x Poodle cross. The Dalmation commonly is black coated, but the white spotting 'piebald' alleles it has stops that coloring from showing but for in its trademark 'ticking' spots. As soon as one 'full color' allele (from the Poodle parent) replaces one of those piebald alleles then the solid coloring trumps.

The short coat of the Dal is also going to dominate over the long curly Poodle coat - but not always completely. The pups might, in age, get coats very much like a wirecoated JRT with a bit of a beard.

CC


----------

